# Pick just one composer....



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

....who's compositional output you want/wish to know better. And say why if possible.

GO!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Schnittke, Schnittke, Schnittke!!! Big surprise, eh?

He's actually the first composer I've ever encountered whose entire repertoire is of great interest to me.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Messiaen, the most interesting and engaging progressive post-war composer I've encountered. I've heard a fair bit but there is a long way to go yet. I'd like to hear more Britten too, what I have heard has really impressed me.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Schnittke.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Myaskovsky. Working on it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wow! Seems like this forum has gotten a case of Schnittke fever lately. I know KV and Nighthawk are into him a lot too.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have two that I'd like to get to know better soon, though I've been low on time and motivation for a while.

Vaughan Williams: I've been wanting to get to know English music much better, which really only seemed to come into its own in the 20th century - kind of a delayed Romantic nationalism, but with a more progressive musical language. I've already enjoyed Vaughan Williams more than others contemporary to him, and winter seems like the perfect time of year to explore his music as I find it frequently sounds like a glimmer of comforting light in the darkness.

Shostakovich: I'm a great fan of the grotesque and the macabre, which Shostakovich seems to have done more of and more consistently than other composers - also with compositional techniques more appropriate for the style than his Romantic predecessors. My interest was sparked by attending a shattering performance of his first violin concerto, but I'm yet to dedicate much time to him.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dammit Polednice! The title says pick just ONE composer!!

I guess Ill let it slide...this time 



Polednice said:


> Shostakovich: I'm a great fan of the grotesque and the macabre, which Shostakovich seems to have done more of and more consistently than other composers - also with compositional techniques more appropriate for the style than his Romantic predecessors.


I suggest the 5th string quartet and the 4th symphony.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Simon Steen-Andersen.

Because he's young(ish) and so is still writing. I only hope I live long enough to get a good sampling of his future works before I go off to that great electronic music studio in the sky.

(Oh, it's there.:angel


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Allan Pettersson, as his works are supposed to be even darker than our beloved Schnittke's. Also I want to investigate the symphonies of a certain Brit who was allegedly one of our few (and arguably first) serial composers of the 50s/60s. Alas, I'm not allowed to name him but here's a clue - he devised the numbering system for cataloguing the works of one of the 19th century's more prolific composers and flamboyant characters.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Medtner, who, despite my recent fascination with him (spurred on by clavichorder), I have yet to explore in depth.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

You said "want to know betther. HENZE. I got a taste yesterday, and that was the bate that probably urge me to discover more. I was thrilled!


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Ullman

but actually i'd like to spend more time with Wagner.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I would like to know at least one pre-1600 composer really well. I haven't decided whether it would be Josquin or Dufay. Chosen just because their music particularly appeals to me.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Is it you at the avatar, Jeremy? It looks like you just missed a buisniss meeting...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Also I want to investigate the symphonies of a certain Brit who was allegedly one of our few (and arguably first) serial composers of the 50s/60s. Alas, I'm not allowed to name him....


You're in for a real treat, then, I think. I enjoy his symphonies very much.

Not as much as Corcoran's or Terterian's, be fair, but still pretty much.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Frankly, I wish to be acquainted with all the music that goes from here . . .









. . . All the way to here


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Allan Pettersson, as his works are supposed to be even darker than our beloved Schnittke's. Also I want to investigate the symphonies of a certain Brit who was allegedly one of our few (and arguably first) serial composers of the 50s/60s. Alas, I'm not allowed to name him but here's a clue - he devised the numbering system for cataloguing the works of one of the 19th century's more prolific composers and flamboyant characters.


Pettersson's symphonies are very dark. They're also very long and take quite a bit of time to figure out. But they are worth it IMO!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sibelius: After hearing his 2nd symphony live, I was amazed. Its so bottomless and seamless sounding, I want more.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Sibelius. I love his symphonies, his violin concerto is my favorite composition so far, but I have yet to explore much else from him aside from a few tone poems and one of his string quartets. I just recently impulse-bought the 'complete' BIS Sibelius Edition in 13-volumes from an Arkivmusic sale, and will really start getting to know him better.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Rossini *

Rediscovering him now. I have recently gotten his _Mose in Egitto _on cd, I had it on tape ages ago. Enjoying it again now. Now I'm aiming to get _The Barber of Seville_, which I also had before.

This will be a long project. Naxos are bringing out all his operas, of which there are heaps. My absorption rate is not fast, and I aim to take a long break from buying cd's. So my aim now is to get _Barbiere_ and maybe a disc of his overtures & absorb these things for a while before getting more of his operas, & also string symphonies and eventually the late piano & sacred works, "sins of my old age" as he called them.

I like how he looked, a portly cook who liked to eat, and his music can be very human, down to earth and whimsical...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

oskaar said:


> Is it you at the avatar, Jeremy? It looks like you just missed a buisniss meeting...


It is. Maybe, I'll change it!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> It is. Maybe, I'll change it!


No, No!!! It is just an expression of the modern world! Dont change it!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

oskaar said:


> No, No!!! It is just an expression of the modern world! Dont change it!


oops - just have!
Actually, I think this one is better


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Also I want to investigate the symphonies of a certain Brit who was allegedly one of our few (and arguably first) serial composers of the 50s/60s. Alas, I'm not allowed to name him but here's a clue - he devised the numbering system for cataloguing the works of one of the 19th century's more prolific composers and flamboyant characters.


You overestimate our tolerance for being teased like that. Put up, please.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I would like to know at least one pre-1600 composer really well. I haven't decided whether it would be Josquin or Dufay. Chosen just because their music particularly appeals to me.


Nice. I suggest both of them, in alphabetical order. I may do that too, after I finish with _Prokofieff_. I know a lot of his music, but I would like to 'survey' the instrumental music in order by opus number. I suspect there is a progression of musicianship there, and I want to follow it.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I echo your Schnittke sentiments - today in the mail I received: Symphony No. 1, In Memoriam, Viola Concerto, Symphony No. 8 and Concerto Grosso No. 6 - I have the complete quartets with Kronos in the mails, plus all the violin music (and I already have the complete music for cello and piano). I have maxed out my card for Christmas and am mortgaging my daughter's future. Well, not really, I buy 'Used-good' or 'Used-like new' almost always. Just when I thought there was no interesting music left Schnittke has jarred my world, rocked my boat, flipped my wig. Also, Sophia Gubaidulina - got her FACHWERK and SILENZIO - awesome stuff.



starthrower said:


> Schnittke, Schnittke, Schnittke!!! Big surprise, eh?
> 
> He's actually the first composer I've ever encountered whose entire repertoire is of great interest to me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

violadude said:


> ....who's compositional output you want/wish to know better. And say why if possible.
> 
> GO!


Well, that obviously won't include Glazunov, Prokofiev and the rest of the Russian composers, I know nearly everything they wrote.

So, I'll go with Poulenc. I know a lot by him, but I think there's a lot more I could study, particularly on the symphonic level. It's just very hard to find, but if I get some motivation, I have the potential to go really far in studying him, I think.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

LET IT BE JOSQUIN, JOSQUIN, JOSQUIN (1450-1521). He is the first western composer whose music was still being listened to and performed 100 years after his death. I have approximately 14 of his Mass settings and probably 25 or 30 motets - the latter being the most progressive of his stuff since the Mass wasn't to be messed with (even though he did!). Beautiful music. Let me know if you want any suggestions (haha).



Jeremy Marchant said:


> You overestimate our tolerance for being teased like that. Put up, please.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Cool, Nighthawk! I feel the same way. A few years back I felt this way about Lutoslawski, so it's great to discover another composer I'm really enthusiastic about. I love In Memoriam. It's such a great piece!


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be checking out Lutoslawski - I own nothing, but have heard a Concerto for Orchestra some time ago that I remember being very fine. Will probably listen to In Memoriam tonight! 



starthrower said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Cool, Nighthawk! I feel the same way. A few years back I felt this way about Lutoslawski, so it's great to discover another composer I'm really enthusiastic about. I love In Memoriam. It's such a great piece!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't underestimate Dufay... or Hildegard of Bingen for that matter.

In my particular instance I believe that the composer I wish to know more about is Handel... particularly his operas and English Oratorios. I have gone quite a distance toward learning more and more about him... but it has only become ever more obvious how much more there is to explore.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NightHawk said:


> I'll be checking out Lutoslawski - I own nothing, but have heard a Concerto for Orchestra some time ago that I remember being very fine. Will probably listen to In Memoriam tonight!


There's a nice 3 disc set on EMI of Lutoslawski conducting his own works including the Concert For Orchestra. I picked up a copy for around 10 bucks. The Sony disc featuring symphonies 3&4 is another great one conducted by Salonen.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The more I hear Carl Nielsen's Symphonies, the more I just know I will end up buying *somebody's* cycle of them {same goes for Jean Sibelius}.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wagner.

I've been listening to T&I almost daily for a year now and it is still a strange thing of endless, elusive mystique.

There is nothing else worth listening to.

I won't be done until I know it so intimately that my knowledge of it and what Wagner knew of it are entirely encompassed... unified we be, across space and time, no longer can our mind-souls be considered distinct... and then I will pass, transfigured, one with Wagner in death.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> There is nothing else worth listening to.


I dont know Wagner to much.... But I think you may be missing a lot.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Brahms...especially his chamber music.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Couchie, you scare me. Or are everything you post a joke?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

oskaar said:


> Couchie, you scare me. Or are everything you post a joke?


That is my reputation. However, I have never joked on this forum. I believe my avatar makes people take my posts less seriously.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I know, your love for Wagner is not a joke. But...all other statements seems quite strange.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont look at your avatar at all. I only see the statements.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Wagner.
> 
> I've been listening to T&I almost daily for a year now and it is still a strange thing of endless, elusive mystique.
> 
> ...


Hah. Fine for you maybe, but Wagner, I predict, will not be happy to be 'one' with a green thingy.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

oskaar said:


> I know, your love for Wagner is not a joke. But...all other statements seems quite strange.


I do a lot of drugs... Tristan, Meister, Götter...


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Re Nielsen and Sibelius: Same here, Samurai!



samurai said:


> The more I hear Carl Nielsen's Symphonies, the more I just know I will end up buying *somebody's* cycle of them {same goes for Jean Sibelius}.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I have thought quite a bit about your total absorption into _Tristan_, Couchie. This single focus has more appeal to me than when I first became acquainted with your 'addiction'.  More and more I think, how amazing it would be to find that one great work that was a bottomless well of fascination, satisfaction, and artistic interest. I have tried to think what mine might be, a Late Quartet or Piano Sonata by Beethoven, or the Missa Solemnis? Das Lied von der Erde, or Symphony No. 2 'The Resurrection'? I'm pretty sure I could be satisfied with either the 199 Sacred Cantatas of Bach, or the 32 Piano Sonatas of Beethoven, but those are collections of separate works. Though I seriously doubt I could manage it, it keeps me thinking, is there a piece of music that is 'my one great work'? It would certainly simplify my life and save me a whole lot of money - that's for sure!!! 



Couchie said:


> Wagner.
> 
> I've been listening to T&I almost daily for a year now and it is still a strange thing of endless, elusive mystique.
> 
> ...


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

btw, Violadude - another great Forum Topic! Mine sink like a stone (haha) but one of these days....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> btw, Violadude - another great Forum Topic! Mine sink like a stone (haha) but one of these days....


heh heh, thanks! Once you've been around here for a while you get an idea as to what topics will stick with these guys. When in doubt, post a poll


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Alllllllll of them


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I do a lot of drugs... Tristan, Meister, Götter...


That explains everything!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Prokofiev. I always got the impression he was one of those somewhat objective (impersonal), jack-of-all-trade guys, which I tend to dislike. But I'm thinking that impression might be spurious.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Prokofiev. I always got the impression he was one of those somewhat objective (impersonal), jack-of-all-trade guys, which I tend to dislike. But I'm thinking that impression might be spurious.


My current impression of Prokofiev is that he has a very natural musical wit and bizarreness that magically graces every portion of his output that I've yet explored. In other words, I equate him with a 20th century Mozart-esque figure. There are some composers like Haydn who I understand to fit this description that you tend to dislike, and I would discourage you from thinking that Prokofiev is like Haydn. He's more like Mozart, I'd say, who despite being versatile, has a certain magic to him that can't be missed in individual piece explorations of his work. Haydn on the other hand, I feel must be known through his output, rather than taking any one or two pieces as representative(which might not impress many people as much). Prokofiev and Mozart could have staying power on the magic to be found in a few little pieces, as well as having a great craftsman-like variety.

If you follow my train of thought, and I followed yours correctly, perhaps this can assist your attempts to form a new impression of Prokofiev if you are to ultimately like him.


----------

